# Cool house I just finished...



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0011.jpg

DSCF0014.jpg

DSCF0021.jpg

DSCF0030.jpg


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice! Is the porch decking and steps wood?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job as usual. I love the front porch. :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Nice! Is the porch decking and steps wood?


Looks like composite decking.


----------

